# Anyone have a good bran muffin recipe?



## Guest (May 29, 2000)

My 9-yr.-old daughter (and I) has IBS and a friend suggested I begin addding fiber to her diet by giving her bran muffins for snack time at school. Any good recipes out there? I know I need to start keeping a diary of the foods she eats and her reactions to them, too. I should probably do the same with regard to my own IBS. I've just lived with it so long & suffered through the episodes, because I hate to cut out thethings I like to eat.-Jean


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Here is my favorite, I eat 2 of them almost every day, I love them.1 cup whole wheat flour1 cup of natural bran3/4 cup well packed brown sugar1 tsp. salt2 tbsp. wheat germ1 tsp.baking powder1 egg1/3 cup oil3/4 cup milk1 tsp. vanilla1 cup chopped dates, raisins, currants (your choice).Combine first 6 ingrendients in a large bowl. In another, beat egg, oil, milk and vanilla together. Add liquid mixture & fruit to dy ingredients with as few strokes as possible to moisten them. Drop into 12 well buttered muffin tin & bake at 375 for 18 to 20 minutes.I use dates because I find they have more taste, I know this recipe has alot of sugar but they taste good. I alos omit the wheat germ & add a little more bran. They are quite small & I only make 10 instead of 12, that way they are a little bit bigger because of the whole wheat flour they dont rise much. I hope your daughter enjoys them as much as I do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Try the recipe for muffins on the box of Kellogg's ALL Bran, EXTRA FIBER cereal. The muffins are delicious. I add fresh blueberries to add sweetness.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I can't bring myself to eat a bran muffin unless I make it with a lot of maple syrup in it and a cup of chocolate chips. Kind of takes the health right out of it but hey, at least I find it edible.Wes


----------

